# Would you? Put a seadek ruler on your front deck



## Bob_Rogers (Oct 14, 2009)

Home Despot has a 36" x 1" aluminum yardstick, simple to screw or glue anywhere. Unobtrusive, durable and $3. Sharpie will add limit markings if you have bad memory. 
Obviously not as cool as a Sea Deck ruler.....


----------



## Rookiemistake (Jan 30, 2013)

Ive had the seadek ruler for months just have my doubts about mounting it.some friends say yes others say no


----------



## swampfox (May 9, 2007)

No. And apparently you agree since you haven't done it.


----------



## Edfish (Jan 4, 2013)

It's your boat.  If you like the ruler, go for it. 

If it was my boat, I don't think I'd like it. In my opinion, they're a bit garish and I find aluminum or wooden boards (i.e. with a vertical edge to push the nose against) to quickly provide more accurate measurements.

Either way, probably won't affect draft or catch rates


----------



## Capnredfish (Feb 1, 2012)

My opinion, no. Todays skiffs seem to have too much crap mounted to them. Guess I should not care since they are not mine.


----------



## coconutgroves (Sep 23, 2013)

> Home Despot has a 36" x 1" aluminum yardstick, simple to screw or glue anywhere. Unobtrusive, durable and $3. Sharpie will add limit markings if you have bad memory.
> Obviously not as cool as a Sea Deck ruler.....


Do you fish with permitchaser?


----------



## Net 30 (Mar 24, 2012)

I'm a big fan of a aluminum measuring stick or a sticker placed on the side of the cockpit cap edge.


----------



## Megalops (Oct 23, 2011)

Best fish measuring device ever - implanted in the non-skid.  I personally do not care for the Seadeck tape. I do however, like Seadeck just under the gunwales as a rod protector.  I use the folding FL law stick with fish limits conveniently marked and it folds away hence the name folding law stick.


----------



## tomahawk (Mar 9, 2012)

I don't like seadeck. It is fine under the gunnels out of the sun. My camo pattern has faded a lot in the 8 months its been on the boat.


----------



## CurtisWright (May 9, 2012)

No. I have a sticker on the side of my cooler. Keep it simple.


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

My igloo cooler seat has a ruler on it and the previous owner glued a scale with species limits on the upright place under the deck. I am sure those "97 limits are not right any more

Coconut yes I am cheap. Thanks for a good laugh [smiley=1-lmao.gif]


----------



## coconutgroves (Sep 23, 2013)

> Coconut yes I am cheap. Thanks for a good laugh [smiley=1-lmao.gif]


Hey, I never said you were cheap. You have cost effective inventions - that is different! ;D


----------



## Megalops (Oct 23, 2011)

He's not as cheap as Bobber! A freaking aluminum yard stick screwed on? Cmon brother, lmao!


----------



## No Bait / Lures Only (Apr 10, 2011)

Megalops said:


> He's not as cheap as Bobber! A freaking aluminum yard stick screwed on? Cmon brother, lmao!


I had one screwed to front deck on spear glades x, worked fine.
Not a trailer queen but a true fishing tool. I would consider the aluminum ruler a option from the builder.


----------



## yobata (Jul 14, 2015)

I always liked this by @LWalker who can also just make you a vinyl sticker


----------



## bryson (Jun 22, 2015)

I would put it somewhere that it can serve double duty. I like seadek under the gunnels, to protect gear from banging against the side of the hull.

Also, if you notch the ruler to have the end exactly at the 0.00" mark, you can put it up against one of the rod holders to give you a "bump stop", which makes it much easier and faster to get a measurement on a fish.


----------



## ZaneD (Feb 28, 2017)

I would say no. To me its just something else to fade and wear out, and eventually you'll be scraping the residue off the deck.


----------



## Rookiemistake (Jan 30, 2013)

I posted this thread 3 years ago and i have to say its been a great feature. Its a quick measuring tool, a pad for the step up, and nice to look at if you ask me i would do it again in a heart beat. Excuse the mess haha


----------



## Rookiemistake (Jan 30, 2013)




----------



## No Bait / Lures Only (Apr 10, 2011)

yobata said:


> I always liked this by @LWalker who can also just make you a vinyl sticker


First time seeing this product, very nice. $ ?..


----------



## devrep (Feb 22, 2009)

my ex employer (I retired 3 months ago) gave me this CCA folding measure a year ago or so. mostly we use the law







stick stuck on the front bulkhead of the cockpit but if its close to legal we check with this.


----------



## NativeBone (Aug 16, 2017)

Not very big on adding any stickers, seasick, etc for all the reasons mentioned in previous thread. I have cloth tape I use. Its compact, cheap !


----------



## yobata (Jul 14, 2015)

No Bait / Lures Only said:


> First time seeing this product, very nice. $ ?..


Not a product, he painted the area grey, laid a vinyl sticker on it, and painted the non-skid a lighter color (white-ish). Then removed the vinyl to reveal the gray underneath....

https://www.microskiff.com/threads/14-rivercraft-rebuild-into-flats-skiff.17276/page-9#post-120996


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

Rookiemistake said:


> View attachment 43876
> I posted this thread 3 years ago and i have to say its been a great feature. Its a quick measuring tool, a pad for the step up, and nice to look at if you ask me i would do it again in a heart beat. Excuse the mess haha


Well it does match the floor


----------



## tailchaser16 (Sep 23, 2008)

NO. Most of my fish are over 36"


----------



## No Bait / Lures Only (Apr 10, 2011)

tailchaser16 said:


> NO. Most of my fish are over 36"


Wwwhhaaatttt


----------



## Fishtex (May 10, 2014)

I release all of them, I can use my fly rod for estimates, but really no need. Too much crap being put on skiffs, KISS, but otoh, do whatever makes you happy. You don’t need us to approve.


----------



## Rookiemistake (Jan 30, 2013)

I release 95% of the fish i catch. That 5% i keep is probably flounder and maybe a couple reds a year. Mostly for a fish fry. The flounder runs here are crazy double digit days are common.alot of people want a clean boat with no rulers power poles etc cause there fly rod only guys. Well ive taken my beavertail off the beach for kings, fish jetties for sheep, and run the river for flounder. I agree less is more at times but having to not grab a measuring tool is awesome.yea i bet i could estimate a length within an inch 8 times out of ten but folks i fish with just wanna know what they got.... i fish with regular joe’s.plus pulling seadek off isnt bad at all. Cleans up easy


----------



## Tigweld (Oct 26, 2017)




----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Tigweld said:


> View attachment 43962
> View attachment 43960


That’s clean right there!
My rods have measure marks at the min and max lengths so I can hang them vertical by the Boga while wading unless they are big and don’t really like to hang big fish by a Boga or let them lose slime on a dry measuring stick. On customer’s rods I offer silver thread bands at 15 and 25” for trout and red bands at 20 and 28” for redfish. Flounder don’t need a mark because I only keep them around 18-20”. If I need a real accurate measurement I’ll pull my aluminum Check It Stick out of the front hatch.


----------



## SomaliPirate (Feb 5, 2016)

Rookiemistake said:


> View attachment 43888
> View attachment 43886


Off topic, but that's a big damn flounder.


----------



## G3615 (Oct 25, 2015)

I love mine. I don't use it much because I like my check it stick. It does come in handy when fishing off the front deck though.


----------



## Rookiemistake (Jan 30, 2013)

SomaliPirate said:


> Off topic, but that's a big damn flounder.


Thats nothing man we see some double digit flounder.its more of a sport for me though so unless we gonna eat him that day they go back. A few meat trips for my buddies and you got flounder for the whole year.


----------



## SomaliPirate (Feb 5, 2016)

Rookiemistake said:


> Thats nothing man we see some double digit flounder.its more of a sport for me though so unless we gonna eat him that day they go back. A few meat trips for my buddies and you got flounder for the whole year.


Over here on the gulf coast, we don't often see them that big. My wife caught one last year that went 22" but she's hesitant to show anyone the pic because she caught it on live bait.


----------



## Dustin1 (Feb 11, 2007)

There was a long thread (I believe on THT) about the Seadek rulers stretching and not maintaining accurate length measurements over time. May be something to consider if using it to measure fish to keep.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Dustin1 said:


> There was a long thread (I believe on THT) about the Seadek rulers stretching and not maintaining accurate length measurements over time. May be something to consider if using it to measure fish to keep.


No sense in boxing borderline illegal fish anyway but I guess I can see accuracy being an issue. It can’t change that much?


----------

